# "kirilmasın diye üzerine titrerdim, o hep üsüyorum sanırdı"



## Mariachristina

Merhaba 

Can someone not just translate this, but tell me the meaning as well? I would be so grateful. 
Çok tesekkur ederim


----------



## PorFavorDama

Hi Maria,

"I was wrapping him up in cotton wool but he (or whoever it is) thought I was cold."

"Wrap sb up in cotton wool" = "üzerine titremek"

In Turkish "üzerine titremek" means shivering in a figurative meaning so that is why he thought she was cold.

I hope it is clear enough, if not, I can search and try to tell you more


----------



## Mariachristina

PorFavorDama said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> "I was wrapping him up in cotton wool but he (or whoever it is) thought I was cold."
> 
> "Wrap sb up in cotton wool" = "üzerine titremek"
> 
> In Turkish "üzerine titremek" means shivering in a figurative meaning so that is why he thought she was cold.
> 
> I hope it is clear enough, if not, I can search and try to tell you more


Çooook tesekkur ederim  can i ask you something? Could it mean something like, I was only trying to protect her, but she thought i was cold...


----------



## PorFavorDama

Mariachristina said:


> Çooook tesekkur ederim  can i ask you something? Could it mean something like, I was only trying to protect her, but she thought i was cold...



You are welcome and yes exactly


----------



## Mariachristina

PorFavorDama said:


> You are welcome and yes exactly


Thank you so much..


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

In order not to break him, I'd show great care for him, leading him to think that I was cold always.


----------



## PorFavorDama

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> In order not to break him, I'd show great care for him, leading him to think that I was cold always.



Ben kırılmasın kısmını unutmuşum.  Teşekkürler.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> In order not to break him, I'd show great care for him, leading him to think that I was cold always.


Thank you very much


----------

